# Member Homepage Problem Fixed



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

Today I fixed the problem where, if you click on a username, and that menu pops up, when you clicked on "Visit So&So's Homepage!" - the links weren't working.

Now they are working:smthumbup:


----------

